# Kalamazoo area ice conditions



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys I am away at college at LSSU, so checking ice conditons is not so easy. I will be coming home thursday and am hopeing to find some ice to fish on. The vex and shanty are ready so now im just waiting for ice. I am from the richland comstock area.

Any information is great.

Thanks for the help guys,
Flgithstopper


----------



## loborojo (Apr 27, 2002)

*No safe ice down here yet...but good chance we'll see it before Christmas day on some of the smaller lakes. I graduated out of LSSU...what are you taking?*


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

i notice most students posting on here seem to be from LSSU....i guess I am another, from the grand rapids area (studying fisheries and wildlife mgmt)....also hoping for some good ice within the next few days...but if not ill be chasing some steelhead, or out in the woods...


----------



## loborojo (Apr 27, 2002)

*LOL...been a looooong time since I was a student...I graduated in "78"...good luck on having ice...otherwise give those steelhead a beating!*


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah there are a lot of LSSU students on here. I am majoring in education and having a great time up here. LSSU is a great college and there are plenty of things to do outdoors to keep us occupied when were not studying. 

What area are you from?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

some guys were getting out on a few lakes saturday .
then the warm weather & rain came. that hurt.

now i hear we could get 3" of snow. 1" won't be to bad. 
i just hope it's not 6 :rant:


----------



## loborojo (Apr 27, 2002)

*I'm out of Middleville...halfway between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo. None of the lakes around me had anything fishable...I'm watching and waitin for a cold front so I can fish Christmas morning!!!!/B]*


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm...funny, ive been on 4 lakes in the kazoo area, and knwo of 3 more wih safe ice, or that had safe ice, also know of 2 lakes not far from middleville that friends have been on.


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> Hmm...funny, ive been on 4 lakes in the kazoo area, and knwo of 3 more wih safe ice, or that had safe ice, also know of 2 lakes not far from middleville that friends have been on.


dont wanna start the safe ice thing...but how thick is it? what do the up comming weather conditions look like for cooperating with the ice?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have been on 1.5" all the way up to 4" already, a couple spots softened up to much with the rain, should be good again after tonight if it doesnt snow to much. All depends on what you are comfortable on, the spot with 1.5" wasnt very good but it was also 4' of water.


----------



## Artist formely known as.. (Oct 6, 2009)

I live on Campau-Kettle lake and the ice is SAFE on the Campua side thanks to the rain melting all the slush and snow, now that it has had a chance to freeze it is 3.5-4.5inches of solid clear ice. With the temps staying below freezing the rest of the week and beyond we should almost every small to meduim size lakes with safe ice this weekend. Safe to me is 4 inches of clear ice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

That is the best news I have heard all week. Gives me incentive to study and do well on my exmas so when I get home its fish on. Can't wait to hit the hardwater.


----------

